# To Turkey Leg, or not to Turkey Leg that is the question?



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

I just broke down, and I mean B-R-O-K-E down a turkey. Crappy knives= pain in the butt.
I spoke to Shannon and she said it's a no go for her, but that others do feed turkey legs. I found this out AFTER I tossed the mauled turkey into the freezer. So, do I thaw the legs and strip the meat? Do I leave it frozen with the meat and offer it as recreational/meal but pull the main bone before he tries eating it? Or do i defrost and let him have at it but watch and make sure he can handle it?
Any and all input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

My collies do fine on turkey legs. Never had a problem.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

My mastiff handles them fine. He is a pretty big dog though.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i don't feed them to my pug or my malia...they have just enough strength to splinter the leg, not enough to do a credible job.

but you have a bigger dog with a real jaw...i'd feed it.


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

3 to 1 so far.
Thank you all for chimming in. I appreciate it.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I feed them sometimes, hate to waste them if I get a whole turkey but they are one of the few bones I feed that scare me a bit, dogs haven't had any problem with them though. Just fed one the other day that's been sitting in my freezer for months because I just can't stand how horrible it sounds when they eat them lol.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I fed lots of them, with no problems. They are a favorite around here.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

I feed them as often as i get them


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Rocky actually eats turkey legs easier then he eats chicken quarters for some reason. He LOVES turkey legs! I wish I could get them individually more often. He is a real dainty chewer (1/2 hour for a chicken quarter) but he can munch down a turkey leg without a problem so I say go for it. 

Shade eats everything.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I think for bigger dogs turkey bones are fine. But for my pug I dont feel comfortable feeding them, I find the way she bites them they always have really sharp pieces. The only bone of a turkey I feed Ruby is turkey neck once in a while.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I feed them as often as I get them. 
All 3 Collies do great with them!:thumb:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Ditto to the above. I found some in the clearance section so I got some and Khan didn't have any problem. In fact, I think that's what's on the menu for breakfast tomorrow!! LOL!


----------



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

My girls (boxer and rottweiler) will eat every part of a turkey. They love it but they're bigger and have no troubles.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

I haven't fed them yet, but I've been thinking about it. One would be a few days worth of food for Dobby haha. Luckily, he self regulates, so he would most likely only eat what he wanted/needed and leave the rest. But I'm sure Ecko could handle them!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I also throw my 38lb dog a turkey leg once in a while. To be honest, it's never occurred to me not to.


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow, it looks like my friend has been outvoted, by A LOT. LOL!
I'll give it a shot in a week then. I'll watch him closely just to make sure though. I need at least another week of solid poo on necks. He's handeling turkey much better then he did chicken skin for sure. 
Thanks again!!


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

My 25lb corgi does fine with turkey legs. I was skeptical at first and was prepared to take the bone away if necessary but he had no issues at all.


----------



## Georgeyporge (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm pretty new at all this (we're about 3 weeks in) my two have had turkey legs a handful of times and they seem to be ok with the fatter bits, crunching through the bone easily enough, but seem to struggle when they get to the 'thinner' end, horking it back many times, tonight I was thinking I'd take it away but George swallowed it down (still a bit too big a piece for my liking) so I've a question....should I be worried about him having eaten it too big (can't imagine there's anything I can do now to help!!) wonder whether I should chop the bit they can't manage off next time?? Don't want to stop giving them altogether but I think I'll be worried now


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much. Just keep a close eye out for anything out of the ordinary. 

That said I wouldn't suggest turkey legs for a newly switched dog as the bones are very dense for poultry bones and can cause issues with newbie dogs on raw. Not that they always cause issues but sometimes they do. My girls would always crunch the bones up into larger chunks that would worry me in the beginning but never saw issues, just those chunks would come out whole in their stool. Now after years of being on raw they digest the bones in turkey legs completely.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't give them to my boys anymore.

The boys kept puking up the knuckle part and other pieces... So it's not in their rotation anymore


----------



## JoeynZoey (Apr 25, 2011)

I feed them weekly to my pit bull girl, at least every 2-3 days typically. Some days, I do chop off the knuckle part, otherwise, she digests them just fine. I only chop off the knuckle bone, if she's already had enough bone on her previous meal (as she'll vomit it).


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I tried feeding them to my small dogs but they just splinter the bone into very sharp pieces that scare me. I may give them again just to let the dogs have to tear meat off but will take them away when they get to the bone. The ends are so sharp it would have to cut them inside somewhere.


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

I haven't actually tried yet. Turkey is kinda pricey around here, and the 2 legs that I have are buried in the bottom of the freezer right now. I just got free wild pig from a friend of a friend so Ecko's been getting that with the pork brains and beef pancrease that I picked up last week. Guess I need to take the time to dig to the bottom and pull some stuff up. 
I have no doubt that Ecko would be able to handle a turkey leg. Although, he's getting a little chubs, and I think a whole leg would be more then a days meal for him.


----------

